
Peter Vaughan: Thrones and Porridge star dies at 93 - jaoued
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-38225796
======
DanBC
Porridge was a British sitcom about prisoners. It's another one of those UK tv
shows that didn't have many episodes (20?) but which were very popular and I
guess fondly remembered.

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071036/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071036/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

Porridge is British slang for serving a prison sentence. "Doing your
porridge"; "he's doing his porridge".
[http://virtuallinguist.typepad.com/the_virtual_linguist/2012...](http://virtuallinguist.typepad.com/the_virtual_linguist/2012/11/porridge.html)

------
princetman
2016 - Everything good died. -John Oliver

Just end already.

